# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  phần mềm tạo fon chữ

## kidmonter

bạn nào có phần mềm tạo fon chữ theo ý thích của mình, hoặc chương trình sửa fon chữ đã có sẵn tặng hoặc chỉ cho tôi với. cám ơn nhiều

----------


## fantasysl06

bạn có thể download tại đây nhé.
[download]http://www.topshareware.com/font-creator-program-download-5299.htm[/download]

----------


## kimdung01

> bạn nào có phần mềm tạo fon chữ theo ý thích của mình, hoặc chương trình sửa fon chữ đã có sẵn tặng hoặc chỉ cho tôi với. cám ơn nhiều



tạo font chữ thì có rất nhiều kiểu font .bạn thích kiểu nào thì down về máy dùng thôi .như font thư pháp cũng rất đẹp
còn muốn nó tinh chỉnh theo ý thích của riêng mình thì bạn phải có một phần mềm chỉnh đường nét . màu sắc . hiệu ứng cho nó .như photoshop . như psiloc font magnifier......

----------

